# sustituto del fototransistor TIL78



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (May 1, 2008)

oigan, alguien sabe de casualidad cual es el reemplazo o el equivalente del fototransistor TIL78, es para armar el robot seguidor de luz


----------



## MaMu (May 9, 2008)

FREEDOM FIGHTERS dijo:
			
		

> oigan, alguien sabe de casualidad cual es el reemplazo o el equivalente del fototransistor TIL78, es para armar el robot seguidor de luz



Si mi memoria no falla, proba con el par CQX-46, creo que son idéticos.


----------



## Ahimsa (Mar 3, 2009)

Buenas, yo tambien necesito un remplazo para el TIL78 que no hay forma de encontrarlo. Yo neceito hacer un despertador solar. Bueno, el caso, les sirvio entonces el CQX-46?  Este circuito es q necesito hacer    http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/encsolar/index.htm   Mil gracias!


----------

